# Judge my horses conformation please :)



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Stitch is an 8 year old registered American Paint Horse. I use him for just about every western event and I was thinking about starting some hunter jumping with him in the future. 
I've had a lot of people tell me that he is wonderful conformation, and I was just looking for a more detailed opinion. These are the best pictures I could get. Thank you! 






















































I know the last two aren't very related to conformation, but you know us proud horse moms when we get a chance to show off our babies. 

Thanks guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TruckingCowgirl (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know much about English riding and what is considered good conformation but on the western front he has great conformation. And a beautiful coat.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice looking horse. First thing I noticed, his neck ties in a bit high but no biggie and his pasterns in one of those pictures look a bit long and upright but it's just one picture so it could be the camera angle. I love his forearm, nice muscles, nice back, topline, good croup, back legs, low hocks, all great. Very nice condition and looks very well cared for.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you! And I never noticed high pasterns, so I think it's the camera. I am wondering how well people think he would do in a halter class?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he IS a well conformed horse. his pasterns are not long, IMO, they just look that way since they are pretty upright. 
he looks like he could go any direction, more or less.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He would do okay in smaller shows, larger breed shows, maybe not so good, his head is bit on the common side, the halter horses tend to have doll heads.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Smaller shows is fine, I would just want to do it for fun anyways, thanks for the feedback guys. It's interesting to hear others opinions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone else have any opinions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse has a steep shoulder and a low set point of shoulder. Her hocks are higher than her knees and her body is level.. she probably works a little down hill. Her hocks are high set making her gaskin too short. Her peak of croup is set a bit far back making her coupling a little long. 

In the photo of her saddled the hind leg looks correct.. tho the rock uinder the toe of her off hind doesn't help. Note her front feet in that photo.. you need a different farrier.. her toes are long and her heels are low.. so her feet have pancaked in front. I circled her knee area to point out thickening of both the superficial and deep digital flexor tendons likely from the long toes and low heels. 

In the unsaddled photo she appears to be sickle hocked and the high set to her hocks and short gaskin are more noticeable. This should help everyone to see how a photo can tell two different stories of the same horse. Get the best photos you can get.. and use someone to set the horse up. I am not sure if there is a gap between the mats under her of if the mats overlap and her hind feet are a little higher than her fronts (and yes, that small increase in height can throw the whole photo off). 

She is not a bad horse, but she is not perfect (none are!). She needs better foot care.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Elana said:


> This horse has a steep shoulder and a low set point of shoulder. Her hocks are higher than her knees and her body is level.. she probably works a little down hill. Her hocks are high set making her gaskin too short. Her peak of croup is set a bit far back making her coupling a little long.
> 
> In the photo of her saddled the hind leg looks correct.. tho the rock uinder the toe of her off hind doesn't help. Note her front feet in that photo.. you need a different farrier.. her toes are long and her heels are low.. so her feet have pancaked in front. I circled her knee area to point out thickening of both the superficial and deep digital flexor tendons likely from the long toes and low heels.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your opinions! I appreciate it, as for the mats, yes they are uneven. Not the perfect pictures. And as for his feet, when I bought him he had bad hooves, and they are 100 billion times better than before. I personally think they look good. He's a big horse, and has big feet. I think my farrier is doing a great job. 
He may not have the perfect conformation for a quater horse, but he is one of the more throroughbred like ones, he's definitely the perfect horse in my eyes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His toes are too long.. in front. Big feet are not the issue (I LIKE big feet) but they still need proper doing and angles. Just beware. Letting them be long toed and pancaked can wreck his front tendons (bows and the like). 

Oh all my horses were perfect too.  I totally get that. 

I was not judging him as a TB or a QH.. but just as a horse. Period.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Elana said:


> His toes are too long.. in front. Big feet are not the issue (I LIKE big feet) but they still need proper doing and angles. Just beware. Letting them be long toed and pancaked can wreck his front tendons (bows and the like).
> 
> Oh all my horses were perfect too.  I totally get that.
> 
> I was not judging him as a TB or a QH.. but just as a horse. Period.



Okay, I see what you're saying. This is a picture from October, and he's had his feet done since. Maybe because he was a little over due for a trim at the time? I'm not sure. But I will look into it, wouldn't want to damage his tendons in anyway. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like him. IMHO his movement is better than his still shots show. For H/J performance is the most important thing. It sounds like WP is a beauty contest. I like that you are WORKING HIM!!! A broken horse is far better in the show ring than a jumpy green horse any day.
um...do you know how to do a french braid (for his tail)?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I like him. IMHO his movement is better than his still shots show. For H/J performance is the most important thing. It sounds like WP is a beauty contest. I like that you are WORKING HIM!!! A broken horse is far better in the show ring than a jumpy green horse any day.
> um...do you know how to do a french braid (for his tail)?



Thank you! I have a lot of fun with him, and we do lots of different things. He sure is a beauty! And yes I do know how to French braid. I was just messing with his tail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paparazzi (Dec 13, 2013)

I love his movement in the trot  looks kind of floaty from the picture. He has a nice headset to. If he enjoys H/J I would definitally try it!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

paparazzi said:


> I love his movement in the trot  looks kind of floaty from the picture. He has a nice headset to. If he enjoys H/J I would definitally try it!


Thank you! I've put so much work into his headset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's cute! Overall a nice looking guy, though a bit lacking on his topline, in my opinion.

There is nothing about him that says he would be very competitive as a Hunter/Jumper, but anything can do schooling shows xD


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zexious said:


> He's cute! Overall a nice looking guy, though a bit lacking on his topline, in my opinion.
> 
> There is nothing about him that says he would be very competitive as a Hunter/Jumper, but anything can do schooling shows xD


Perfect. I was just gonna do it for fun anyways
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

If you're interested, I find this www. very helpful in 'judging' conformation--it explains where the measurements/lines are, and why,,etc. 
Have fun!

Evaluating Horse Conformation | CAES Publications | UGA


----------

